# Huge Venomous Snake post. Part 1: The Americas



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been busy with the camera today and when I came to post the pics up I realized it was a bit much to stick in one thread so going to break it down geographically. Here's the first lot containing my snakes from the Americas.

Panamint Rattlesnake. Deep in shed but still a favorite:



















Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake:










Northern Pacific Rattlesnake:



















Uracoan Rattlesnake:










Red Diamondback Rattlesnake:










Western Diamondback Rattlesnake:










Dusky Pygmy Rattlesnake:










Southern Copperhead:










Broad Banded Copperhead:



















Trans-Pecos Copperhead:



















Fer-De-Lance:










Eyelash Viper:



















Don't think I forgot any...

Regards Pete


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow wowo wow wow!! And there all urs????!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

top end stuff!:no1:

no northern copperheads?

great photography as well!:notworthy:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

That trans peco and Eye lash :flrt:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Vipers are cool looking but they're pipped in my eyes by the rattlers.

Nice pics and can't wait to see the rest of the world.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing collection!!! Very Jealous!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful collection so far Pete. 

I'll almost certainly be looking at copperheads to start my collection off when the time comes.


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope, no Northerns yet. I do want all the Copperheads though.

As these seem so popular...














































Pete


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

you are making me so jealous you really are! so not fair


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> Beautiful collection so far Pete.
> 
> I'll almost certainly be looking at copperheads to start my collection off when the time comes.


 Thanks.
I'd avoid them personally. Unpredicable, lightening fast, potent venom, often horrible to hook too. To me they don't really tick any of the boxes for a first time venomous.... but then none tick them all!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pics mate! :2thumb:

What species of Bothrops was that?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I mirror the comments - fantastic photography, what camera are you using?

Stunning animals - nice variety!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

pythondave82 said:


> I mirror the comments - fantastic photography, what camera are you using?
> 
> Stunning animals - nice variety!
> 
> ...



FinePix HS10 or HS11


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

trueviper said:


> Great pics mate! :2thumb:
> 
> What species of Bothrops was that?


Thanks, it's Bothrops asper.



pythondave82 said:


> I mirror the comments - fantastic photography, what camera are you using?
> 
> Stunning animals - nice variety!
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave, as mentioned below a fujifilm finepix hs10. Got it as an in between camera before getting a dslr and I'm pretty happy with it so far.

Pete


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning snakes mate... Love the Eyelash viper, my favourite venomous snakes.. Maybe one day!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> Thanks, it's Bothrops asper.


Isn't the commonn name of Bothrops asper the Terciopelo?
Everyone always refers to every Bothrops species as the fer-de-lance, even Austin Stevens called B. asper the giant Lancehead!

Shame on him!! :lol2:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha! And he's usually so trustworthy and accurate... what a shame! Next you'll be telling me my hero stages some of his captures- shame on you!

As for common names, to me it's an asper, when I go to Holland it's something else, when I talk to an American it's something else again, when I go on a forum in the UK it's 6 differant things... you get my point. Scientific names are the only ones worth worrying about I think. I opted for common names for these posts as most casual browsers probably won't be familiar with the snakes so no need to unnecessarily confuse them further and if they want to know more they can simply ask or google it with the common name.

Pete


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful animals! (all three groups)
Used to keep rattlers, copperheads etc when I lived in the States. The pygmies were always a particular favourite of mine. 
Are the mamba's/taipans housed in RUB's???? :gasp: 
Your vet must have balls of steel.


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome snake and pics


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Albino WBD









I love the stare on these!


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

love the pics of the eyelash viper


----------

